# Post baby bodies



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

As you all know I had a lovely girl 3 months ago...

Would I ever be able to compete with stretch marks and loose skin on stomach? X


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure you could, do it as if you're going to compete and if it's not quite perfect you'll still look better than 90% anyway right


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> As you all know I had a lovely girl 3 months ago...
> 
> Would I ever be able to compete with stretch marks and loose skin on stomach? X


congrats


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

I would say depends what class you would compete in cause if you was to build muscle then the bit of loose skin wouldn't be as noticeable as for strech marks just get a darker tan


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

''Women who give birth don't get stretch marks, they're stripes cause your a ****ing tiger''

Saw that in Fb the other day 

But yeah pretty sure vitamin e creams and oils and bio-oil help with healing process, depending on the severity of them of course.

But as said above if you took things seriously and lost body fat SLOWLY and evenly (ie not a crash diet etc) ideally with a nutrition advisors help or contest prep coach etc you can definitely get back to top shape and put 90% of others to shame!

If you loose weight too fast with a crash diet you'll risk even looser skin and a weight rebound when diet stops which defeats the whole purpose really!

Good luck with it!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Hmm not sure... Post pics 

Lol yes ofcourse you can, if ite just stretch Marks u worried about they won't be visible with the tan! And good exercise and diet will soon see all that loose skin disappear


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up x

I have been training for a month now and I have lost 5lb from 13st 9lb . When I was pregnant I was 15st snd I am only 5, 2 x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I have posted a picture of what I look like now on my journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/222857-vickys-loosing-weight-fundraising-leukemia-journal-4.html

Warning not a pretty site.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I have stretch marks and lose skin and i won't compete as I think I will be marked down.

But... it still gives me something to focus on.

I do know lots of mums that do compete though!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Just keep training away and you'll get the shape you want , my wife trained her ads off for 2yrs after her second and has got back to a better shape than ever good luck and enjoy your traning


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

you don't look that bad, id still hit it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

also I think to my self well if people say I can't , well I will show them I can  :tongue:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah course you can compete. A lot of girls have stretch marks, and quite a few have had babies and have some loose skin on their tummys, but once tanned up, they are hardly noticeable, even when on stage. And again, once you've trained and prepped for a while, that skin will tighten, so less noticeable. Also, use a body scrub on your tummy when in the shower, every little helps.



And with competing, its not just about competing and winning etc, I think its also a personal journey, that you've put in the hard work and effort, and you've got up on that stage and you're proud of what you've achieved, thats a big part of it too, so course you can do it, its an ace goal to work towards and the feeling when you've got there is amazing!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Keeks for the reply  I had a c section with my first and obviously my stomach hangs over my scar(not nice I know). This is what worries me the most, that I will always have that over hang  .

Btw... what is the best thing to have with quark these days?


----------

